# Herrrbert, Herrrbert, Herrrrbert, Herrrbert



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Anyone know about Sawanee? Anyone knows? Anyone? Anyone? Anyone?

I know it's mtn bike but I do have the Tuscany if that keeps me in Road forumn. Anyway, Herbert, I've been enjoying your expertise in your marketing skill and just wonder what's your experience on the Sawanee frame/bike? I've heard it's a noodle and the rear end wags like a happy dog tail. I haven't heard a lot of positive side yet. I know you'll give it a positive feedback cause that's your job but I guess I want to hear what you have to say anyway. Please give the scoops. The website doesn't offer much info. I'm 150lbs and considering the medium xc mtn bike for the Leadville 100 hear in Colorado. Since I love my Tuscany maybe I'll like the Sawanee too. Other option is the Rocky Mountain Element. I've already ruled out Titus Racer X, Ellesworth Truth, and Tuner Nortouris. Also, do you know any Colorado dealer that carries this frame?


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

WAZCO said:


> Anyone know about Sawanee? Anyone knows? Anyone? Anyone? Anyone?
> 
> I know it's mtn bike but I do have the Tuscany if that keeps me in Road forumn. Anyway, Herbert, I've been enjoying your expertise in your marketing skill and just wonder what's your experience on the Sawanee frame/bike? I've heard it's a noodle and the rear end wags like a happy dog tail. I haven't heard a lot of positive side yet. I know you'll give it a positive feedback cause that's your job but I guess I want to hear what you have to say anyway. Please give the scoops. The website doesn't offer much info. I'm 150lbs and considering the medium xc mtn bike for the Leadville 100 hear in Colorado. Since I love my Tuscany maybe I'll like the Sawanee too. Other option is the Rocky Mountain Element. I've already ruled out Titus Racer X, Ellesworth Truth, and Tuner Nortouris. Also, do you know any Colorado dealer that carries this frame?


There is actually a very nice review in Dirt Rag magazine on the Sewanee, and here is a link. http://www.litespeed.com/reviews/dirtrag_review113.pdf
Plus this is what Mountain Bike mag said:
http://www.litespeed.com/reviews/sewanee_review1_mb4-225.pdf

This should give you a few unbiased views on this bike, 
Plus Marvin Campos from Costa Rica barely missed winning La Ruta de los Conquistadores on the Sewanee, and several 24 hour racers utilize the Sewanee as their weapon of choice.
And no, Marvin Campos is not sponsored by us. 

Cheers

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------

